# On our way to emergency clinic... :(



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh no, hope Lily is ok - please keep us posted.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear! Sending the strongest possible well wishes your way. Please let us know how Lily is as soon as you can! Glad the vet is so nearby.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh no! At first I figured it was for the potential Kennel Cough. The important thing is that you know what you're facing, and discovered the missing bone before too much time had passed. Your vet will know exactly what to do! I'd still be a wreck too though. Hang in there!

I'll send positive energy your way and will be thinking about Lily. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good vibrations being sent your way! Prayers will be said for Lily's safety and good health.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts your way! Sure hope Miss Lily will be fine! (And her mom too!)


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope all is well!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes! 

It's going to be touch and go for the next 72 hours or so, but the vet thinks she has a 90% chance of passing all the bone fragments without incident.

The xrays show multiple shards ranging from 1/2" long to 1.5" long or so and they're just that, sharp-looking shards. There's also a knuckle from the end of the drumstick and that's already in the pyloris. She got a shot for anti-nausea and pills to give for four more days, since the biggest risk is vomiting those shards. I'll be watching closely for signs on GI bleeding, lethargy, etc. We have a feeding schedule to keep things moving but keep her from eating too much while those shards are passing (normally I free feed).

Surgery was an option and originally I intended to opt for an endoscopy (down her esophagus into the stomach to remove the pieces and inspect any potential damage) but the vet called around and no one would have been able to do that till tomorrow afternoon, which would be too late really since the shards are likely to be well into the small intestine by then. The other option was cutting her open and getting them out of her stomach that way, but the vet said were she his dog, he wouldn't put her through it given the odds of her passing the shards/bones on her own.

Everyone agreed that she's amazingly precious and sweet. Before the vet and I discussed the size of the chicken and the type of bone (small chicken and a small leg bone) he was nearly in tears. He said if it'd been a large chicken that it'd be harder for her to break them down enough for them to safely pass.

So, she still needs prayers and positive thoughts. I'll be a wreck till we go back for follow-up in a few days!!

ETA: I feel absolutely horrible. I had my 16yo bag up the chicken bones but I didn't tell her to take that bag out....so she set it atop our trash can, which was within Lily's reach. She pulled it down and started crunching bones in no time...I heard the crunching all the way from my upstairs loft!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update. 

She will be fine. She will be fine. She will be fine.

Sending a lot of poodle kisses and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. I hope everything goes well. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sure she will be fine - you, however, will probably need at least a week to recuperate! Sending you both lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sure you will be a wreck until everything has passed. Your poor 16 yr. old must feel horrible. Perfectly understandable and an easy mistake to make. Sending positive thought to you and Lily. It sounds like you have supersonic mom hearing and got her to the vet super fast. This is a good reminder to all of us to be extra careful with our trash.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Accidents happen so don't beat yourself up. Lily will be fine! You'll both be in my thoughts.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx for the update.  Don't be 'chicken' . . keep us 'posted', eh?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Sending good vibes your way!!! Finnegan got some chicken bones at a *dog show *of all places once. Someone had just thrown them on the ground!!!

I know your panic and worry. My Mom suggested feeding some mashed potatoes to sort of coat the intestines and help protect from the shards. The mini poo I grew up with got some bones once too and the vet suggested the potatoes. Our mini was fine and lived to be 18.5 years old. Finnegan was fine and we're all praying your baby will be too!!!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

oh, geezzzz - hate hearing this. however, jessie ate half a chicken carcass when she was about 4 months old and i almost passed out when i caught her. she was fine. i understand the size difference, but i think she will be fine, too. dogs tend to have very acidic stomachs so maybe this will work in her favor. 

please keep us posted. in the meantime, good thoughts are coming your way. she will be ok. you, however, will need a glass of wine when this is over!!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. We are saying a prayer for Lily. Let us know how she is doing over the next couple of days.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think all of us read your post and thought but for the grace of God this could have been me and my dog. I know just the other day I pried a piece of saran wrap from Swizzle's jaw. (He stole it from the trash too - he is so fast and quiet I did not even know he was there.) Normally he would just leave it but it had wrapped a raw steak. I think every hour that goes by without incident is becomes far less likely an issue will ensue. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a happy and relieved post from you.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind posts, they do make me feel better. 

So far, so good...only issue is she hasn't pooped yet. The vet said to do 50% of her normal amount--we're going with the canned since she's snubbing the kibble right now. I have the Natural Balance grain-free duck+potato. I give her a little Orijen daily also but she's snubbing that too. 

*sigh*


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hugs and prayers coming your way from Sylvia, Lacey and Sadie!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thinking of you and Lily. A while ago I was in a panic because my puppy ate a huge chunk of raw lamb with the bone whole. I didn't see how she swallowed it, let alone how she would digest it, but she did. I am sure Lily will do the same. It wasn't your or your daughter's fault. Lily is a dog: dog+chicken bone= wolf. Let us know how she is in a few days!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this! Hopefully she will poop soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Did Lily poop yet? How long did the vet say it was safe to wait and see if she will poop or not?


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. I hope you are hanging in there and your baby comes through this ASAP.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thankfully Lily pooped sometime late last night, in the walk-in closet in my daughter's room. Never before have I been so happy to see an "accident" in the house! LOL She pooped again this AM around 10am. So glad things are moving through. No sign of bones (or blood, thank goodness!) in the poop. So I guess maybe they're being digested! She'll get follow-up xrays in a few days and she's still on an anti-nausea drug since the vet wants to make sure she doesn't vomit till we know the bones are all out of her stomach. Thanks for all the thoughts and well-wishes...I'm feeling fairly confident, knock wood, that all is going to be OK. This little girl certainly has wormed her way into our hearts these past few months and I'm looking forward to at least 15 years with her!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So glad to hear the good news! I hope the recovery continues!!


----------



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

That is encouraging.......hoping for the best for Lily!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

*Precious Poop*

Oh, such a difficult time you have had! Thank goodness Lily is pooping, who cares if you have to clean it up!

I am so happy Lily has a such a wonderful Mom, you have done everything you could have to help your baby...it is so wonderful to hear about your love in motion....Lily is a very, very lucky dog!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

My regular vet was in tonight till eight, so I took Lily in for some follow-up xrays. Late this afternoon she had a poop with a HUGE piece of drumstick bone in it...actually it was all bone with some poop wrapped around one end! LMAO because I accidentally left it on the reception desk when I was paying tonight. Oops! (It WAS in a ziplock at least!)

The xrays show her stomach and small intestine are clear and her large intestine nearly clear. The shards are gone, just a few more chunks. One was right near the exit route and we got that one shortly after coming home. Dr. said she's "in the clear" now and am I EVER relieved!! 

Thanks again for all the positive thoughts!  We are going to be MUCH more careful with the trash from now on. I think I'll stick to boneless chicken as much as possible!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Yay! That's excellent news. I invested in this enormous trash can from Costco--it has one of those motion sensor lids and is too tall for any poodle to "break" into. (Plus, it's metal so Merlin can wee on it all he wants! LOL)

I'm sure Lily is wondering what all the fuss is about after her gourmet snack.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Whew!_ Great to hear that scary episode is behind you!! It's enough to make a gal a vegetarian, but just some extra vigilance should do the trick to keep sweet Lily from being such an expert "dumpster diver"! How very "thoughtful" of you to have left the "pre-digested chicken doggy bag" behind at the vet's--quite the souvenir of your visit! Enjoy the peace of mind you've well earned, and_ yay_ for Lily for being such a hardy little love!:thumb:


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to hear your precious Lily is fine. What a scare!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great news, hon! Lily's a trooper.  

How's her mom doin' by now?


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohhh no!! Hope all is okay! I think I would have a panic attack as well!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so glad everything worked out okay in the end. (Sorry, couldn't resist.) I'll bet that's going to turn out to be one expensive drumstick.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

So happy to hear Lily will be OK. Poor little girlie...


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I am so glad everything worked out okay in the end. (Sorry, couldn't resist.) I'll bet that's going to turn out to be one expensive drumstick.


LOL

So true, so true! Thank goodness I got Petplan for her when I first brought her home. My husband raised an eyebrow more than once at the thought of $400/year in pet health insurance premiums, but with the timing of her spay/microchip early this month, our huge vacation and now this chicken bone incident, I was VERY glad to know we could get reimbursed even if she needed surgery!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Great news, hon! Lily's a trooper.
> 
> How's her mom doin' by now?


LOL. I am incredibly relieved but just so emotionally worn out since my 6yo brought home a nasty bug from vacation and had to start oral steroids and breathing treatments. Lily is staying by her side and keeping us both sane!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I think we all learned a lot from your unfortunate ordeal...soooo happy Lily is out of the woods...sending you hugs and good energy....thanks for sharing this whole thing with us.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

So glad to hear everything went well! Lily is such a trooper lol! I hope your daughter gets well soon as well!


----------



## Q313 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an older thread but didn't see anyone mention coating pieces of bread w/veg oil and or feeding canned pumpkin (not pie filling) to help ease the bones out. 
I'm not a vet just saw that as a suggestion on the other dog board I frequent and thought it worth mentioning as we did this w/a cooked chicken incident.

Our girl counter surfed a chicken breast last year, shortly after a mango pit scare=$200 vomit shot 4 the mango but turns out she just chewed the pit to death to where we couldn't tell if she'd eaten it or not. 

OP glad your girl made it ok.


----------

